# MN reminders in Singapore and Penang



## sparksghgs (Jan 18, 2013)

We are travelling to Singapore and Penang shortly and I wondered if anyone knows if there are any reminders anywhere of our Merchant Navy experiences in the 60's and specifically Blue Funnel that can still be found.

Its always a great experience to find a 'touchpoint' somewhere fondly remembered when a young lad so many years ago. 

Sparksghgs


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Probably not Sparksghgs,hear it is very expensive these days but using your old intution maybe Penang near the anchorage ferries might get you to where it,s at.(Pint)


----------



## sparksghgs (Jan 18, 2013)

sparksghgs said:


> We are travelling to Singapore and Penang shortly and I wondered if anyone knows if there are any reminders anywhere of our Merchant Navy experiences in the 60's and specifically Blue Funnel that can still be found.
> 
> Its always a great experience to find a 'touchpoint' somewhere fondly remembered when a young lad so many years ago.
> 
> Sparksghgs


Thanks John,

I think Penang will have a lot more to offer and thanks for the tip re the ferries. There is Raffles in Singapore and Bugis street although renamed and sanitized might have a few memory touchpoints. It's only 50 years since I was last there.....

Cheers

John (Sydney, OZ)


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Aye,it,s a while ago,however there are a few who get there now and again..the young 'ens such as Mc and SM.


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Was in Singapore two years ago and, although much has changed, did notice that a row of about four or five of the old bars still exist. (Champagne bar one of those I remember). Not sure if they are still "operational" or just kept for nostalgic reasons but they looked in good condition.
Was unable to stop and verify.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't suppose the "City Lights" or the "Piccadilly" bars will be still going in Penang. Nearly 60 years ago since I was there.

Alec.


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

sparksghgs said:


> We are travelling to Singapore and Penang shortly and I wondered if anyone knows if there are any reminders anywhere of our Merchant Navy experiences in the 60's and specifically Blue Funnel that can still be found.
> 
> Its always a great experience to find a 'touchpoint' somewhere fondly remembered when a young lad so many years ago.
> 
> Sparksghgs


"Touchpoint" you say. Well I don't know too much about that !
I note you have left Port Swettenham off your itenary ?
You were surely familiar with that place .
For my part, a Ben Line Cadet from that era, (_you'll remember us guys for sure, good looking ships, grey hulls, yellow funnels, green boot topping - hand painted grainwork and thistles on the accommodation block_). We tended to restrict Singapore to duty free shopping, much prefering to save our very limited funds for the delights of Bangkok and Kobe, - from the "partying" perspective, that is.
My God, it was work hard and play hard in those days - just how we teenagers survived it, I really don't know. (Read)


----------



## PADDY (Oct 6, 2005)

The landing steps at Collyer Quay are still there. Change alley is somewhat different!.
Paddy


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

I am told the Hong Kong Bar at Penang is still open, but they lost most of their photo albums in a fire years ago


----------

